# How to use hops



## SnakeRider (10/1/14)

This is probably an old question, but search was not getting me anything useful.

My questions are:

When a Recipe says '20g x hops 20Min' for example, that means it has to be added 20 mins before the boil is complete?
Do you just throw them in the boil and strain them out when adding to fermenter? or do you use a bag?
Is there a spreadsheet that describes what hops have what characteristics and are good in each types of beer?

Thanks for your help guys!

SR


----------



## carniebrew (10/1/14)

Oh boy...lemme be quick before you get yelled at for not searching well enough!

Yes, hops at 60m means at the start of a 60 minute boil, hops at 10 minutes mean with 10 minutes to go in the boil.

How to add them is personal preference, plenty throw them straight in, others use hop socks. Similarly plenty of brewers filter them out, leave them behind in the kettle (you need a tap or siphon), and many others just tip the whole boil into the fermenter and be done with it. Your call.

Lots of info on hops out there, start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hop_varieties
Then look around via Google for more sources.


----------



## OzPaleAle (10/1/14)

Hey mate, it likely means 20mins from end of boil.
Normally just chuck it in the boil loose, I'd just leave em in there, they will settle to the bottom of the fermentor quickly enough.


There is this free brewing software you might want to have a play with, lets you adjust various hops\malts etc to see the effect.

http://www.brewmate.net/

Also this spreadsheet lets you 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/29655-kit-and-extract-beer-spreadsheet/

This website has lots of references for Malts\Hops in different styles.

http://byo.com/resources/hops


----------



## SnakeRider (10/1/14)

Thanks guys, sorry for the noob q's


----------



## SmallFry (10/1/14)

No need to apologise, we we're all n00bs at one stage. It's something that's too easy to forget in the light of multi-stage mash regimes, and stepped starters.

Read, lurk, ask questions, and best of all, see it in action. There's no better way to learn than to experience it first hand.

Good luck.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/1/14)

Have a look at Craftbrewer or Grain & Grape hops pages. They give a breif description of their hop varieties


----------

